# How to insulate HVAC/Plumbing chase that runs from crawlspace into utility closet



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How are your sheet metal skills?


----------



## amfrick123 (Oct 22, 2012)

i have a pair of tin snips but the shape of the opening is very irregular - even the bottom right corner that looks square in the corner is actually just a broken piece of cinder block. So it'd be a nightmare to try to cut a piece of sheet metal to fit. 

I was thinking maybe just get some bricks/stones and mortar and try to fill in the space as close to the pipes as I can and then use fire caulking to seal the final small gaps. Was trying to avoid that hassle and hoping there might be some magic product out there that'd make quick work of this.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

pest-block (aka closed cell urethane) great stuff to fill the gaps? then something to make it look pretty.


----------

